# Northern/Scottish forum



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2005)

Go on, Mike, let them have one. I've made no secret of the fact that I think it's a good idea....but got to say the recent flood of threads in general are getting a tad annoying, so as revenge, if you create them a new forum I think it should be called North of Watford


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2005)

I've moved some of the threads in General btw.


----------

